# are candies going out of style



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

I went to the vegas super show and i saw alot of taditional colors back on the scene .when i saw candies it was mostly paterns or on the roof .are candies alot of maintence ?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

never that....


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

with all the new types of paint, pearls,ect.. comin out all the time its no wonder people are tryin to switch it up a lil. 
candie will never go away as it is the ultimate custom paint, you can paint 10 cars the same color candie and never have the same shade or patterns on any of em.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

My caddy used to be candied.....I rolled the car a lot and when something happened to the paint; I was out of luck as far as matching goes. 

So I didn't go candy on the last paint job, except for all the patterns on the side. Thats all candy.

IMO, it makes more sense to candy the roof. Last area thats really gonna get messed up and need any maintainance.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

yeah but you dont paint your car thinking your gunna wreck it..


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

yup..but agian candy starts to fade from the top down...so idk


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

if your car deserves a candy paint then it deserves to be in a garage


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 12 2007, 01:16 PM~9436183
> *if your car deserves a candy paint then it deserves to be in a garage
> *


yup...plus that shit lasts along time...


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

candies are bad ass but i herd there are alot of downers to try and match . love them candies doe!!!!


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

if you ballin enough for a real HOK candie paint job, when somthin happens to it you get a reapaint on the insurace co. or out you pocket


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 12 2007, 02:07 PM~9436095
> *yeah but you dont paint your car thinking your gunna wreck it..
> *


  
Candy will never go out,it will always be the ultimate paintjob to have,my personal rides will never be anything but tri-coats(unless it's a flake job). :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Dec 12 2007, 08:23 PM~9439902
> *if you ballin enough for a real HOK candie paint job, when somthin happens to it you get a reapaint on the insurace co. or out you pocket
> *


yup just keep track of coats and mix all base at one time so if you got left over you can used the same base and just go back and look at the coat record..


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 12 2007, 08:25 PM~9439939
> *
> Candy will never go out,it will always be the ultimate paintjob to have,my personal rides will never be anything but tri-coats(unless it's a flake job). :biggrin:
> *


now flakes,i would never paint a whole car flaked out.i'll do flake patterns at the most..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'ts not a matter of going out of style or whats more popular as opposed to whats "practicle"

I used 7 HOK candies with marble, flake and pearls on my roof but stayed with a stock colored body becuse i want to cruise my car regularly and if i happin to get wrecked i want the repair costs and "down time" kept to a minimum. So it's practicle for me.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2007, 09:48 PM~9440849
> *I'ts not a matter of going out of style or whats more popular as opposed to whats "practicle"
> 
> I used 7 HOK candies with marble, flake and pearls on my roof but stayed with a stock colored body becuse i want to cruise my car regularly and if i happin to get wrecked i want the repair costs and "down time" kept to a minimum. So it's practicle for me.
> *


Pic's or it didn't happen.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2007, 11:48 PM~9440849
> *I'ts not a matter of going out of style or whats more popular as opposed to whats "practicle"
> 
> I used 7 HOK candies with marble, flake and pearls on my roof but stayed with a stock colored body becuse i want to cruise my car regularly and if i happin to get wrecked i want the repair costs and "down time" kept to a minimum. So it's practicle for me.
> *


true,


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

me personally, i had candy before, i honestly would rather have a clean stock color, you never know what could happen! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 13 2007, 12:43 PM~9444640
> *me personally, i had candy before, i honestly would rather have a clean stock color, you never know what could happen! :biggrin:
> *


Shit,lotsa candy haters on here,that's gay,i personally don't like "clean stock"unless it's a pre-1970 car,even then some lows still need it. :dunno: 
Gets to looking like someone slapped hydraulics on a stock ride and left it at that.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 13 2007, 01:54 PM~9444721
> *Shit,lotsa candy haters on here,that's gay,i personally don't like "clean stock"unless it's a pre-1970 car,even then some lows still need it. :dunno:
> Gets to looking like someone slapped hydraulics on a stock ride and left it at that.
> *


lol, i would take a clean black paint job over a candy paint job any day if the body is str8!  details of the car will set it off, i like pearls as well, I thought about it and I really wouldnt want my car looking badazzeled when im over 30 years old!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 13 2007, 03:31 PM~9444961
> *lol, i would take a clean black paint job over a candy paint job any day if the body is str8!  details of the car will set it off, i like pearls as well, I thought about it and I really wouldnt want my car looking badazzeled when im over 30 years old!
> *


LOL...True, there's nothing like a slick black car with some shiny chrome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

...Just look at the Training Day Monte! :roflmao:







I had to do it once I though of it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 13 2007, 02:35 PM~9444984
> *...Just look at the Training Day Monte! :roflmao:
> I had to do it once I though of it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

just the popularity of doing up traditional lows....

og look "cali stlye" coinsides with og guts, etc..all chromed out...out break of 4 door caddies...getting updated or revamped interior is as extreme as they get....not going to see swivels in a 4 door lac. 90's.... 


just like gold has gone out...as well as the abundance of button tuck interior.... replaced with reg materials and suede etc.... 

sign of the times guess....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 13 2007, 02:31 PM~9444961
> *lol, i would take a clean black paint job over a candy paint job any day if the body is str8!  details of the car will set it off, i like pearls as well, I thought about it and I really wouldnt want my car looking badazzeled when im over 30 years old!
> *


i feel the oppisite  

speand hella hours straighting a body for reg paint...makes no sense to me but to top it extra speacial!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

how could these colors ever go out of style??????????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 13 2007, 03:13 PM~9445289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


from what i see, i believe only the red cutty is candied...


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

candy will always have a place in lowriding it was never really in style so it will never go out some people do perfer regular paint and others just hate on it cuz they cant afford it


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 13 2007, 02:16 PM~9445314
> *from what i see, i believe only the red cutty is candied...
> *


open your eyes ........there all candy except the monte in the front.....


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

People that say candy is going out either cant afford it or cant spray it worth a fuck.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i love 70s candy 










my friends 64 the candy is great on it 

and heres another 64 with some kinda wierd shit on it


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 13 2007, 11:43 AM~9444640
> *me personally, i had candy before, i honestly would rather have a clean stock color, you never know what could happen! :biggrin:
> *


HOW can u not like kandy anymore i've my hood on fire and two different people hit me and they've matched it fine.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 13 2007, 12:31 PM~9444961
> *lol, i would take a clean black paint job over a candy paint job any day if the body is str8!  details of the car will set it off, i like pearls as well, I thought about it and I really wouldnt want my car looking badazzeled when im over 30 years old!
> *


if done right and a straight body my kandy is flawless










by the way the paint in this pic is 10years old


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 13 2007, 07:23 PM~9447390
> *if done right and a straight body my kandy is flawless
> 
> 
> ...


thats a perfect paint job


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 12 2007, 11:53 PM~9441718
> *Pic's or it didn't happen.
> *


 didn't happen


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Lookin at getting my boat(93'wagon) candied out for the 08'phx lowrider super show,havent decided on the color yet...
but aint nutt'n like a clean candy paint job with patterns,pin stripes and gold leafing!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 13 2007, 11:31 AM~9444961
> *lol, i would take a clean black paint job over a candy paint job any day if the body is str8!
> *


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Dec 13 2007, 04:53 PM~9447112
> *People that say candy is going out either cant afford it or cant spray it worth a fuck.
> *


And you know this........man


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Dec 13 2007, 04:40 PM~9446513
> *candy will always have a place in lowriding it was never really in style so it will never go out some people do perfer regular paint and others just hate on it cuz they cant afford it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 13 2007, 06:23 PM~9447390
> *if done right and a straight body my kandy is flawless
> 
> 
> ...



looks tight...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

there is nothing better than candy, the problem is there are not alot of people who are doing them right and there are not alot of people paying to get a quality job done. other colors are way easier to maintain and alot easier to paint, but to me no matter how easy some new exotic colors are to spray there is nothing better than a flaked out patterned candy job


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

kandy will never go out of style, it will always be on top of the game. but like what "Crenshaw's Finest" said. its all about being practicle. on the first car i ever built i kandy'd it, the paint was beautiful and definetly an eye catcher, but my car was a daily driver, skool and work. so it got lil nicks and scratchs in no time. on top of that, 2 months later hurricane season came and sinse i dont have the luxury of having a garage , my car stayed outside during the storms and obviously got scratched and chip. almost 2 years later it began to fade. i learned my lesson. my opinion is kandy cars belong in garages and carshows. my current project is getting a regular basecoat paint job, and is gonna turn into a daily when done.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 18 2007, 09:34 AM~9476204
> *kandy will never go out of style, it will always be on top of the game. but like what "Crenshaw's Finest" said. its all about being practicle. on the first car i ever built i kandy'd it, the paint was beautiful and definetly an eye catcher, but my car was a daily driver, skool and work. so it got lil nicks and scratchs in no time. on top of that, 2 months later hurricane season came and sinse i dont have the luxury of having a garage , my car stayed outside during the storms and obviously got scratched and chip. almost 2 years later it began to fade. i learned my lesson. my opinion is kandy cars belong in garages and carshows.  my current project is getting a regular basecoat paint job, and is gonna turn into a daily when done.
> *


SO true you definately need to have a garage, and find a real body shop to paint your car, i'm lucky my shop guarentee's there work so if my shit fades new paint job for free. there motto " Your paint quarenteed to last as long as you own your car".


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 18 2007, 09:34 AM~9476204
> *kandy will never go out of style, it will always be on top of the game. but like what "Crenshaw's Finest" said. its all about being practicle. on the first car i ever built i kandy'd it, the paint was beautiful and definetly an eye catcher, but my car was a daily driver, skool and work. so it got lil nicks and scratchs in no time. on top of that, 2 months later hurricane season came and sinse i dont have the luxury of having a garage , my car stayed outside during the storms and obviously got scratched and chip. almost 2 years later it began to fade. i learned my lesson. my opinion is kandy cars belong in garages and carshows.  my current project is getting a regular basecoat paint job, and is gonna turn into a daily when done.
> *


Throw it in the gutta and go buy anotha


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Dec 18 2007, 05:08 PM~9478745
> *Throw it in the gutta and go buy anotha
> *


Or just paint it again,new shade every few years.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

most of the folks i know get a new candie job out of the insurance co. when ever something happens to their car


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Dec 19 2007, 09:26 AM~9483628
> *most of the folks i know get a new candie job out of the insurance co. when ever something happens to their car
> *


I got a pearl paint job on my yukon when it got keyed :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 11 2007, 04:18 PM~9429224
> *I went to the vegas super show and i saw alot of taditional colors back on the scene .when i saw candies it was mostly paterns  or on the roof  .are candies alot of maintence ?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Dec 18 2007, 07:08 PM~9478745
> *Throw it in the gutta and go buy anotha
> *


 exactly wut i did, sold it and got me a real car. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

THEY WILL NEVER GO OUT OF STYLE :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------

